# Bangle bowl 2014



## APBcustoms (Oct 22, 2014)

here is my entry for the 2014 bangle bowl. I believe voting stars the 24 I'll post a link where to vote when that happens. 

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/bangle-contest/attachment/banglebowl14_austinbarrett1/

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice Austin !


----------



## SENC (Oct 23, 2014)

Beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice. How come I don't have any snakewood? -----Oh yea, I am too frugal.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 23, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice. How come I don't have any snakewood? -----Oh yea, I am too frugal.



I had a log cut the off the end and sold the rest haha it's hard to work with lol


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 24, 2014)

I love the combination of snakewood and turquoise! Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow! That bangle is truly inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 24, 2014)

BangleGuy said:


> Wow! That bangle is truly inspirational.



Getting a complement like that from a pro is inspirational


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 24, 2014)

Austin
That is a beauty! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 24, 2014)

Vote for Austin barrett and for @kris stratton !!!!!!!!

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/bangle-bowl-voting/


----------



## kris stratton (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks austin,you did a very nice job as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

